# Müssen die Newsfeeds sein?



## Ratgeber (31 Dezember 2014)

Für einige Wochen sind die Newsfeeds aus der Übersicht der neusten Beiträge verschwunden. Das war eine wahre Wohltat. Nun sind sie leider wieder da. Angesichts der wenigen Posts realer Member, die im Forum abgesetzt werden, gehen diese in den Feeds komplett unter. Zur Zeit befindet sich mal gerade ein(!) echtes Thema auf Seite 1, ansonsten wird man von Feeds erschlagen. So macht das Lesen und Stöbern im Forum keinen Spaß. Ich würde anregen, dies wieder zu ändern.


----------



## klausp (31 Dezember 2014)

Nun, man hat doch immer die Möglichkeit Newsfeeds nicht aufzurufen.
Die Newsfeeds der "Zeit" würde ich vermissen, auch etliche von Heise.


----------



## Ratgeber (31 Dezember 2014)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/find-new/6662266/posts

Könntest du mir bitte verraten, wie du das da konkret machst? Es würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn man als Gast des Forums auf die angezeigten Themen einen Einfluss besitzt.


----------



## BenTigger (31 Dezember 2014)

Du hast recht, dass kann leider nur ein angemeldeter User.
Er hat persönliche Zeitstempel und er bekommt nur angezeigt, was seit seinem letzten Login für ihn neu geschrieben wurde.

(Siehe mein Beispielbild, was ich mit dem Link angezeigt bekomme 
)

Ein angemeldeter Nutzer hat auch die Möglichkeit, User auf eine Ignorierliste zu setzen und er bekommt dann keine Nachrichten dieses Users mehr angezeigt.
Sowohl in den "Neue Beiträge" als auch in allen anderen Unterforen bei Direktanwahl des Forums.

Das geht aber z.B. nicht, wenn man z.B. auch Tapatalk nutzt.
Dann bekommt man wieder alles angezeigt und nevt damit auch angemeldete User wie mich .

Als Gast kann man das nicht verhindern, da dann ja kein Gast mehr was angezeigt bekommt, da hier jeder mal irgendwann enem Gast dazu verleitet, auf die "Ignore List" gesetzt zu werden 

Es kostet jedoch, außer einer gültigen E-Mailadresse, keinerlei weiteren Aktionen oder andere materiellen Werte, wenn man sich hier als User anmeldet


----------

